# observer plusieurs document en meme temps



## cokizman (22 Février 2011)

bonjour,
bien d'abord je m'excuse du titre qui n'est pas extremement comprehensible : je recherche une application me permettant de pouvoir regarder plusieur fichier (powerpoint, word pdf etc ) sans les retrecir et les placer a chaque fois ...
merci d'avance


----------



## asticotboy (22 Février 2011)

Salut !
J'ai bien peur qu'au dela du titre, ce soit toute ta question qui soit incompréhensible... Que veux-tu faire exactement ?


----------



## cokizman (22 Février 2011)

je voudrais avoir une application me permettant de faire ca sans perdre de temps


----------



## asticotboy (22 Février 2011)

A ma (faible et modeste) connaissance, il n'existe rien de tel...


----------



## cokizman (22 Février 2011)

argh!


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Si les applications utilisées sont scriptables, alors je pense qu'un petit script AppleScript permettrait de faire tout ça simplement et en un clic.

Je n'ai pas le temps de chercher la réponse à l'instant, mais je me pencherai sur cette question d'ici demain.


----------



## cokizman (22 Février 2011)

merci beaucoup ^^
(mais penses tu qu'un script existe si les documents n'ont pas la meme extensions (ppw/pdf...)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Février 2011)

cokizman a dit:


> je voudrais avoir une application me permettant de faire ca sans perdre de temps


Peut-être Arrange : http://www.trifleapps.com/Applications/Arrange.html


----------



## boudou89 (22 Février 2011)

bonsoir

personnellement j'utilise une petite application bien pratique qui permet d'afficher 2 fenêtres cote à cote, elle s'appelle Twoup


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Février 2011)

Pour deux fenêtres, il y a aussi Cinch.


----------



## cokizman (22 Février 2011)

merci pour toute ces reponses, malheuresement l'application de FrançoisMacG et twoup (divisé en 2 applications ) sont payantes...


----------



## asticotboy (22 Février 2011)

On en apprend tous les jours


----------



## cokizman (22 Février 2011)

on en apprendra surement encore plus demain grace a pascal !


----------



## asticotboy (22 Février 2011)

Sûrement.
Vivement demain 

Bon, en attendant demain, on va toujours déménager, parce qu'Application, ce n'est pas le forum pour parler de ça. Comme indiqué dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", tout ce qui a pour objet de personnaliser le système, c'est dans "Customisation" !


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Février 2011)

Je repasse en coup de vent pour dire que c'est en bonne voie.

Je suis assez occupé en ce moment, mais je pense qu'il y aura quelque chose avant ce soir.


----------



## cokizman (23 Février 2011)




----------



## PA5CAL (23 Février 2011)

Voici le script promis.

Je précise qu'il n'est prévu pour fonctionner que dans une configuration mono-écran. Pour les configurations multi-écrans en mode extension de Bureau, il faudra y apporter des modifications.
	
	



```
[COLOR="Gray"]-- détermine la zone d'affichage[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Gray"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Green"]hauteurMenu[/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] 22 [/COLOR]-- hauteur supposée de la barre de menu[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]tell[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]application[/I][/COLOR] "Finder"[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]tailleEcran[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Purple"]bounds[/COLOR] [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]window[/I][/COLOR] [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Purple"]desktop[/COLOR][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]largeur [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]3 [B]of[/B] [/COLOR]tailleEcran[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]hauteur [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] ([/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]4 [B]of[/B] [/COLOR]tailleEcran[COLOR="Black"]) - [/COLOR]hauteurMenu[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]tell[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]gauche[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] 0[/COLOR]

[COLOR="Black"][B]tell[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]application[/I][/COLOR] "System Events"[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Gray"]-- retire le Dock de la zone d'affichage[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Purple"][COLOR="Black"][B]tell[/B] [/COLOR]dock preferences[/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]masqueAuto[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Purple"]autohide[/COLOR] [B]as[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]boolean[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]positionDock[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Purple"]screen edge[/COLOR] [B]as[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]string[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]tell[/B][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]if[/B] [B]not[/B] ([COLOR="Green"]masqueAuto[/COLOR]) [B]then[/B][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]tell[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]process[/I][/COLOR] "Dock"[/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]tailleDock[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Purple"]size[/COLOR] [B]in[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]list[/I][/COLOR] 1[/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]largeurDock [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]1 [B]of[/B] [/COLOR]tailleDock[/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]hauteurDock [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]2 [B]of[/B] [/COLOR]tailleDock[/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]tell[/B][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]if[/B] [COLOR="Green"]positionDock[/COLOR] = "bottom" [B]then[/B][/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]hauteur [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]hauteur [COLOR="Black"]- [/COLOR]hauteurDock[/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]else[/B][/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]largeur [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]largeur [COLOR="Black"]- [/COLOR]largeurDock[/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Black"][B]if[/B] [COLOR="Green"]positionDock[/COLOR] = "left" [B]then[/B] [B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]gauche[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Green"]largeurDock[/COLOR][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]if[/B][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]if[/B][/COLOR]

    [COLOR="Gray"]-- dresse la liste des applications[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]listeApplis[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Purple"]name[/COLOR] [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]processes[/I][/COLOR] [B]where[/B] [COLOR="Purple"]visible[/COLOR] [B]is[/B] [COLOR="Indigo"]true[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]tell[/B][/COLOR]

[COLOR="Gray"]-- dresse la liste des fenêtres[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]listeFenetres [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] {}[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]repeat[/B] [B]with[/B] [COLOR="Green"]appli[/COLOR] [B]in[/B] [COLOR="Green"]listeApplis[/COLOR][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]try[/B][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Blue"][COLOR="Black"][B]tell[/B] [/COLOR][I]application[/I] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR][COLOR="Green"]appli[/COLOR][/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]numFenetre[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] 1[/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Black"][B]repeat[/B] [B]with[/B] [COLOR="Green"]fenetreAppli[/COLOR] [B]in[/B] ([B]every[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]window[/I][/COLOR] [B]where[/B] [COLOR="Purple"]visible[/COLOR] [B]is[/B] [COLOR="Indigo"]true[/COLOR])[/COLOR]
                [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]rectFenetre [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Purple"]bounds[/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][B]of[/B] [/COLOR]fenetreAppli[/COLOR]
                [COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]x[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] ([COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] 1 [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Green"]rectFenetre[/COLOR]) + ([COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] 3 [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Green"]rectFenetre[/COLOR]) / 2[/COLOR]
                [COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]y[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] ([COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] 2 [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Green"]rectFenetre[/COLOR]) + ([COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] 4 [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Green"]rectFenetre[/COLOR]) / 2[/COLOR]
                [COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="Green"]critereTri[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Green"]x[/COLOR] + 17 * [COLOR="Green"]y[/COLOR][/COLOR]
                [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]listeFenetres [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]listeFenetres [COLOR="Black"]&amp; {{[/COLOR]critereTri[COLOR="Black"], [/COLOR][COLOR="Purple"]name[/COLOR][COLOR="Black"], [/COLOR]numFenetre[COLOR="Black"]}}[/COLOR][/COLOR]
                [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]numFenetre [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]numFenetre [COLOR="Black"]+ 1[/COLOR][/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]repeat[/B][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]tell[/B][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]try[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]repeat[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]nbFenetres [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][B]count[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][B]of[/B] [/COLOR]listeFenetres[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]if[/B] [COLOR="Green"]nbFenetres[/COLOR] = 0 [B]then[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][B]quit[/B][/COLOR][/COLOR]

[COLOR="Gray"]-- trie les fenêtres d'après leur position actuelle[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]repeat[/B] [B]with[/B] [COLOR="Green"]i[/COLOR] [B]from[/B] 1 [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Green"]nbFenetres[/COLOR] - 1[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]repeat[/B] [B]with[/B] [COLOR="Green"]j[/COLOR] [B]from[/B] [COLOR="Green"]i[/COLOR] + 1 [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Green"]nbFenetres[/COLOR][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]if[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] 1 [B]of[/B] ([COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]i[/COLOR] [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Green"]listeFenetres[/COLOR]) &gt; [COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] 1 [B]of[/B] ([COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]j[/COLOR] [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Green"]listeFenetres[/COLOR]) [B]then[/B][/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]temp [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR]i [COLOR="Black"][B]of[/B] [/COLOR]listeFenetres[/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR]i [COLOR="Black"][B]of[/B] [/COLOR]listeFenetres [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR]j [COLOR="Black"][B]of[/B] [/COLOR]listeFenetres[/COLOR]
            [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR]j [COLOR="Black"][B]of[/B] [/COLOR]listeFenetres [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]temp[/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]if[/B][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]repeat[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]repeat[/B][/COLOR]

[COLOR="Gray"]-- calcule la mise en page[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]nbColonnesNormales [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"][B]round[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"](([/COLOR]nbFenetres [COLOR="Black"]* [/COLOR]largeur [COLOR="Black"]/ [/COLOR]hauteur[COLOR="Black"] / 1.4) ^ 0.5) [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"]rounding[/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]up[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]nbLignesNormales [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"][B]round[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]([/COLOR]nbFenetres [COLOR="Black"]/ [/COLOR]nbColonnesNormales[COLOR="Black"]) [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"]rounding[/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]down[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]nbFenetresNormales [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]nbColonnesNormales [COLOR="Black"]* [/COLOR]nbLignesNormales[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]largeurFenetresNormales [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"][B]round[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]([/COLOR]largeur [COLOR="Black"]/ [/COLOR]nbColonnesNormales[COLOR="Black"]) [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"]rounding[/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]down[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]nbColonnesDerniereLigne [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]nbFenetres [COLOR="Black"]- [/COLOR]nbFenetresNormales[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]if[/B] [/COLOR]nbColonnesDerniereLigne [COLOR="Black"]&gt; 0 [B]then[/B][/COLOR][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]largeurDernieresFenetres [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"][B]round[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]([/COLOR]largeur [COLOR="Black"]/ [/COLOR]nbColonnesDerniereLigne[COLOR="Black"]) [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"]rounding[/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]down[/COLOR][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]hauteurFenetres [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"][B]round[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]([/COLOR]hauteur [COLOR="Black"]/ ([/COLOR]nbLignesNormales [COLOR="Black"]+ 1)) [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"]rounding[/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]down[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]else[/B][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]hauteurFenetres [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"][B]round[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]([/COLOR]hauteur [COLOR="Black"]/ [/COLOR]nbLignesNormales[COLOR="Black"]) [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"]rounding[/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]down[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]if[/B][/COLOR]

[COLOR="Gray"]-- redimensionne et déplace les fenêtres[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]indexFenetre [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] 0[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]repeat[/B] [B]with[/B] [/COLOR]fenetre [COLOR="Black"][B]in[/B] [/COLOR]listeFenetres[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]if[/B] [/COLOR]indexFenetre [COLOR="Black"]&lt; [/COLOR]nbFenetresNormales [COLOR="Black"][B]then[/B][/COLOR][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]x1 [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]gauche [COLOR="Black"]+ ([/COLOR]indexFenetre [COLOR="Black"][B]mod[/B] [/COLOR]nbColonnesNormales[COLOR="Black"]) * [/COLOR]largeurFenetresNormales[/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]x2 [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]x1 [COLOR="Black"]+ [/COLOR]largeurFenetresNormales[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]else[/B][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]x1 [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]gauche [COLOR="Black"]+ ([/COLOR]indexFenetre [COLOR="Black"][B]mod[/B] [/COLOR]nbColonnesNormales[COLOR="Black"]) * [/COLOR]largeurDernieresFenetres[/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]x2 [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]x1 [COLOR="Black"]+ [/COLOR]largeurDernieresFenetres[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]if[/B][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]y1 [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]hauteurMenu [COLOR="Black"]+ ([/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"][B]round[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"]([/COLOR]indexFenetre [COLOR="Black"]/ [/COLOR]nbColonnesNormales[COLOR="Black"]) [/COLOR][COLOR="Navy"]rounding[/COLOR] [COLOR="Black"][/COLOR][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]down[/COLOR][COLOR="Black"]) * [/COLOR]hauteurFenetres[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]y2 [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]y1 [COLOR="Black"]+ [/COLOR]hauteurFenetres[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]try[/B][/COLOR]
        [COLOR="Black"][B]tell[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]application[/I][/COLOR] ([COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] 2 [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Green"]fenetre[/COLOR]) [B]to[/B] [B]set[/B] [COLOR="Purple"]bounds[/COLOR] [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Blue"][I]window[/I][/COLOR] ([COLOR="Blue"][I]item[/I][/COLOR] 3 [B]of[/B] [COLOR="Green"]fenetre[/COLOR]) [B]to[/B] {[COLOR="Green"]x1[/COLOR], [COLOR="Green"]y1[/COLOR], [COLOR="Green"]x2[/COLOR], [COLOR="Green"]y2[/COLOR]}[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]try[/B][/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Green"][COLOR="Black"][B]set[/B] [/COLOR]indexFenetre [COLOR="Black"][B]to[/B] [/COLOR]indexFenetre [COLOR="Black"]+ 1[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR="Black"][B]end[/B] [B]repeat[/B][/COLOR]
```


----------



## cokizman (23 Février 2011)

merci beaucoup pascal! mais bon je vais pas te mentir pour moi c'est du chinois  XD j'imagine que je dois le copier coller dans apple script mais...


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Février 2011)

Ok... Je suis en train de faire une application à partir du script. Je la poste dès que je l'ai terminée.

Je vais faire une petite modification du code, car il apparaît une différence de fonctionnement entre le script lancé de depuis l'éditeur et ce même script lancé depuis l'applet. Le soucis se situe au niveau de "_dock preferences_".


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Février 2011)

Voici l'application. Elle est prévue pour Mac OS 10.6.

Il suffit de télécharger le fichier joint et de le dézipper pour récupérer l'application _Ranger.app_ .

Pour avoir cette application à portée de main, on peut la ranger dans un dossier adéquat (par exemple dans _/Applications/Utilitaires/_) puis glisser son icône sur le dock.


_( pour info, le MD5 du fichier ZIP doit être f1396bda04641d9bf17f27075f02684e ) _


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Février 2011)

Voilà. N'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos remarques.

Je précise que le script n'agit que sur les applications scriptables qui permettent le redimensionnement de leur fenêtre. Un certain nombre d'applications y sont de ce fait insensibles.

Le rangement n'opère que sur les fenêtres ouvertes, et conserve autant que faire se peut leurs positions relatives sur l'écran.

Par ailleurs, le script semble avoir quelquefois un peu de mal à être entendu, et doit alors être lancé une seconde fois pour atteindre le résultat désiré. Je le modifierai à l'occasion si je trouve le temps et le moyen de corriger ce point.


----------



## cokizman (24 Février 2011)

Pascal,merci de ton travail admirable mais voila encore un probleme dans l'apple script :'(


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Février 2011)

J'imagine que le problème vient du fait que l'indication d'orientation du Dock doit être absente par défaut.

Voici une nouvelle version qui devrait corriger ce problème.


_( le MD5 du fichier ZIP doit être a4b7998a6d05ed48d2c81901ebc35622 )_


----------



## cokizman (25 Février 2011)

merci beaucoup pascal c'est vraiment pas mal !!!!! ca meriterait meme d'etre ameliorer


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Février 2011)

Si tu as une idée d'amélioration, n'hésite pas à m'en faire part.

Sinon, tu peux aussi accéder au script et le modifier par toi-même en ouvrant l'application dans l'Editeur AppleScript.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Février 2011)

Pa5cal, un grand merci ! C'est super pratique ton truc. Ça me simplifie d'un seul coup la vie pour afficher simultanément et comparer très facilement des clichés radiologiques.
Et tout ça dans un fil que je lis un peu par hasard...


----------



## cokizman (26 Février 2011)

questions bidouillage de script je n'y connais rien ! sinnon pourquoi ne pas en faire un raccourci clavier ? ou encore faire la version "inverse" (met toute les fenetre a la taille maximum)


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Février 2011)

Pour le raccourci clavier :
- lancer _Automator_
- créer un service
- ajouter l'action _Bibliothèque>Utilitaires>Exécuter un script AppleScript_
- fixer «Réception du service» à «aucune entrée»
- fixer «en ordre» à «N'importe quelle application»
- copier* le texte du script à la place de « (* Your script goes here *) »
- aller dans le menu _Fichier>Enregistrer sous..._ et donner un nom au service («Ranger les fenêtres» par exemple)
- valider et quitter

*: le texte peut être copié à l'aide d'un copier/coller ou d'un sélectionner/glisser depuis l'application que j'ai fournie préalablement ouverte dans l'_Éditeur AppleScript_

- lancer _Préférences Systèmes_
- aller dans _Clavier_ sous l'onglet _Raccourcis clavier_
- cliquer sur le bouton [+]
- fixer «Application :» à «Toutes les applications»
- dans «Titre du menu :» mettre le nom du service précédemment créé («Ranger les fenêtres» dans mon exemple)
- dans «Raccourci clavier :» taper la combinaison de touches du raccourci (par exemple &#8984;F16)
- valider et quitter

NB: le raccourci ne fonctionne pas depuis les applications qui ne supportent pas les Services.


----------



## cokizman (27 Février 2011)

je l'ai fait et c'est géniale merci pour tout pascal !  (existe-t-il un script pour mettre toute les fenetres a la tailles maximum?)


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Février 2011)

Voici l'application incluant le script qui maximise les fenêtres.

_( le MD5 du ZIP doit être 263c07232c2c7af811e4921486e55ed3 )_


----------



## marionblabla (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour
Toute nouvelle sur mac, je cherchais la réponse à mon problème de fenêtres... Et j'ai trouvé cette application, tadam !
Sauf que je n'arrive pas vraiment à la faire marcher...
J'ai bien fait tout comme indiqué de bout en bout.
C'est pour photoshop et illustrator, ou logiciels idem, que je cherchais cette appli...
Quand j'ouvre l'appli "ranger" (téléchargée, dézipper...), si un des logiciels est ouvert, il me le réduit dans le dock...
Et pour le raccourci, là, ça me fait rien du tout... pourtant, il me semble avoir suivi la procédure à la lettre !
Bon, j'admet, parfois je suis un peu quiche fasse à un ordi... Mais si vous pouviez éclairer ma lanterne, ce sera vraiment cool ! 
Testé aussi avec deux images "superposées" sur l'écran, ça ne fait rien du tout. Je pense que j'ai vraiment raté un truc...
D'avance un grand merci si vous pouviez prendre quelques minutes pour m'aider...


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Mars 2011)

marionblabla a dit:


> C'est pour photoshop et illustrator, ou logiciels idem, que je cherchais cette appli...
> Quand j'ouvre l'appli "ranger" (téléchargée, dézipper...), si un des logiciels est ouvert, il me le réduit dans le dock...


Malheureusement, je n'ai pas ces applications sous la main pour tester. Leur comportement est assez extraordinaire, puisqu'il ne correspond pas à celui de toutes les applications que j'ai essayées, qui redimensionnent et déplacent leur fenêtre comme leur demande le script, ou bien qui, dans le pire des cas, ne font rien.

Peut-être que quelqu'un disposant de ces applications pourrait voir ce qu'il en est au juste, ou bien donne ici les actions disponibles relatives aux fenêtres qu'on peut trouver parmi les dictionnaires de l'Editeur AppleScript.


----------



## marionblabla (4 Mars 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse aussi rapide ! 
Bon, je vais chercher, et si je trouve une solution j'en ferai part ici !
Bonne journée !


----------

